# Camera on Dinc2 is missing editing efx



## KobeKane (Jan 19, 2012)

I just flashed CM7.1 and Gapps and I am loving it, however there is one thing I am missing. Even though the camera has many more advanced options its missing the editing efx that came with the camera. When I hit options editing (the little magic wand is missing) is this an HTC thing I need to download, or is it a CM add on? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Çm7 camera doesn't have those settings. You may be thinking of the miui camera. I think it has that built into it.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Çm7 camera doesn't have those settings. You may be thinking of the miui camera. I think it has that built into it.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


You could always consider apps like photoshop express and retro camera too if you are looking for camera effects. You should probably flash aeroevan's cm7.2 and his .8 bfs kernel too.


----------

